

Every Generation Asks - "Where Have All The Ideas Gone?" - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/where-have-all-the-ideas-gone/

======
simonsays
Apparently David Packard of HP did: "During my sophomore year at Stanford, I
remember lamenting that I had been born one hundred years too late, that all
the frontiers had been conquered and that my generation would be deprived of
the pioneering opportunities offered to our forebears. But in fact, we went on
to make breathtaking advances in the twentieth century."

I also read in "A Team of Rivals" that President Lincoln wrote a letter as a
young man lamenting the fact that he has 'missed' his opportunity to make a
mark on the nation, as the "Founder Fathers had done it all" or some such.

I do think it is a common refrain of the young.

------
randomwalker
Exactly who asks this? Even my non-technical friends seem to be aware that
innovations seem to be coming at a faster pace now.

------
yan
The way I look at it is as follows: The set of all ideas that haven't been
invented yet is infinite.

